# Moving to Adelaide September 2015



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, 

We as a family are moving to Adelaide end of September this year. Is there anyone out there planning similar timelines ? :noidea:


Regards,
Maria


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Maria,

I am also planning to move Australia (Adelaide) in the first week of September with my wife and will later send her back to India.


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Maria,
My husband will be travelling to Adelaide in Sept 1st week from bangalore. I and the kids would join him in Oct. Have you made any progress on house or school search.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rednam said:


> Hi Maria,
> My husband will be travelling to Adelaide in Sept 1st week from bangalore. I and the kids would join him in Oct. Have you made any progress on house or school search.


Hi Rednam, 

We are from Bangalore too  & we (self, husband & 2 children) plan to move September or latest by 1st week of October. 

yes, we have started the search. But not successful as yet. My agent confirmed to me that they will arrange stay for the first week and then they will help me to find a long term residence. 

We have two Children. We are talking to some of the universities for the admission of our daughter. However, for the little one who is 6 & 1/2 years old we are yet to work on his school. 

Let me know if you have some come across something. 

Since we both are from Bangalore and our timelines are similar, it would be good if we can connect with each other. Atleast we will have some moral support  once we land in Adelaide . 

What do you say ? 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gunjan86 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> I am also planning to move Australia (Adelaide) in the first week of September with my wife and will later send her back to India.


Hi, 

Nice to know that. I just had a chat with another applicant who has similar timelines. I guess it would be good if we all can make a friend group. 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice to know that. I just had a chat with another applicant who has similar timelines. I guess it would be good if we all can make a friend group.
> 
> ...


I am in favor of making the group.

So that we can help each other.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
Can you pls add me to the group too. We have just applied to SA and yet to get any response. Would be helpful to connect with others moving to SA and learn from their experiences.
We too were in Bangalore until last month and moved to Mumbai now. We are a family of 4.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gunjan86 said:


> I am in favor of making the group.
> 
> So that we can help each other.


That is awesome. Kindly inbox me your number. it would be good to know each other


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Can you pls add me to the group too. We have just applied to SA and yet to get any response. Would be helpful to connect with others moving to SA and learn from their experiences.
> We too were in Bangalore until last month and moved to Mumbai now. We are a family of 4.


:eyebrows: Hello. 

Welcome to the group. you can inbox me your full name and number, so that I can include you in our group. 

Don't worry... you will hear from them soon. 

In most of our cased it was a direct grant. I applied on 26th May and got my grant on 14th of July. what are your timelines :juggle:? 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> That is awesome. Kindly inbox me your number. it would be good to know each other


Hi,

My name is Gunjan and i am from Delhi.

I am going to adelaide on 4th of September, for visa activation.

My number is <snip> - use PM's please

Regards
Gunjan


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all , Have applied for PR for Adelaide on 6th Aug'15 and keeping ,my fingers crossed for the grant 

Would request all to please keep this thread alive and keep posting information here of school, which neighbourhood to stay in , jobs related here, i do not have whats app and really need to be kept posted and updated with the journey of our fellow immigrants ... it will help us in a number of ways .. gaining from your experience.


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Gunjan,

I came across your conversation and wanted to introduce myself. I too am heading to Adelaide during the last week of October and will be great if we can catch up on a call or email regarding the same. I am a ICT Trainer by profession and will be looking for jobs in Adelaide. I will inbox you my email address and we could catch up on further detail.

Nice to meet you.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

HI deesharma,

Could you please let me know when you applied for Visa and when did you get the grant.

Thanks


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello christine2039,

I lodged my Visa application in the second week of March and got the grant on the first week of July.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Gunjan86 said:


> I am in favor of making the group.
> 
> So that we can help each other.


Hello Guys,

It seems really nice Idea. I also think like that. I applied in March and anytime I can get golden mail and will be planning only for Adelaide. 

I have been informed by one of online friend that majority Indian community is situated in north and North East area from CBD. We can identify Indian Communities through Indian Grocery stores. 

you guys can go through realestate.com.au and SA govt's official website where you can find more options for home purchase or Home rental. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great , 

Thanks deesharma,

has anyone added parents as dependants in their application .. 

Thanks


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, I added my Spouse and 2 kids as non-migrating applicants. The Visa was lodged only for me. However I needed to add the details of my dependents in the Visa application.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you Varundev for the useful update there.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi gunjan., 

I am also from delhi and have applied for adelaide as well.. Hope to get the visa soon... 
If you tell me which category u had applied.. 190 or 489?? 

Thanks 



Gunjan86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Gunjan and i am from Delhi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

agiri said:


> Hi gunjan.,
> 
> I am also from delhi and have applied for adelaide as well.. Hope to get the visa soon...
> If you tell me which category u had applied.. 190 or 489??
> ...


Hi,

I had applied under visa subclass 190, occupation Facilities Manager.

Regards
Gunjan


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Great idea to start this thread guys...
I too have applied for my visa on the 17th of Aug (190- call centre manager) hoping for grant soon so I can move by oct end or jan as nov-dec job opportunities are low(heard about this but cant take a chance).


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Good to see a bubbly group, all geared up to hit Australia soon  Congrats to all of you.

I am sharing an experience about Adelaide so that you add this to your plans - please come prepared. Adelaide is a small and a challenging market and hence, come with a planning that it may take you more than 3 months to find a job. 

I landed in Adelaide in Feb'15 but could not find a job until May and then had to go to Sydney to find a job. Most of my friends who are in Adelaide on 457/ 190 are struggling for a long time now.

I am sharing this here, because these friends told me that it could have been a great help if I had shared the information/ market scene with them before they came to Adelaide, so I thought up of sharing it with you guys!

Good Luck!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Gaurav,

Thank you for sharing the insight, indeed its true, if we get to have an understanding of the reality of the job market, then we can be prepared to face the challenge.
I understand you are on 190 visa sub class sponsored by SA?
If So then what process did you follow to move out of SA and settle in Sydney..
Your support will be of great help.

Thanks


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

I found a job n asked them to release me, othw to find me a job in SA


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

I ll be honest. Its a tough journey after u get the visa  contrary to what we actually think. Job market is too too competitive. Not discouraging anyone but good to come prepare - financially, mentally so its easier when u r here.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Gaurav.
Anyone here who has call centre manager as a occupation?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Gaurav, So when you did approach the SA government , what exactly did you say and what was their response? Could you please throw some more light on it.

Thanks


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guyz, lovely initiative on creating a whatsapp group for all those who are headed to Adelaide! I have received my sponsorship recently and now moving on to the next stage. Please do let me know if you have created this whatsapp group, would love to be a part of it. Thx a ton


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Cool*

D/all,

The whatsapp initiative is really cool. Since Adelaide has limited opportunities it makes sense to stay connected.

If any whatsapp admin is around, do let me know i can PM you my number.


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: ???
Visa Grant ???


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I would like to share my happiest moment with you that with the bless of god I got Grant by Today. Thanks In advance. I am sure most of all old cases will get grant in upcoming few days. 

190 for SA

Thanks In advance.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations Varun ...So happy for you .. Hope I get teh grant Soon


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dear MON, congratulations on getting your SS mail, have you filed your visa ?


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Dear MON, congratulations on getting your SS mail, have you filed your visa ?


We are in the process of filling it Christine, thank you for the wishes :wave: The PCC wil take some time i reckon.. any idea how much time the police clearance takes on an average? :noidea:


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

*planing to move adelaide*

Me my wife and 15 months old baby planing to go and search for job in adelaide I have got 189 grant last year my First entry should be before 14 sept anyone please tell me how easy to get job in adelaide


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

hbalakrishna said:


> Me my wife and 15 months old baby planing to go and search for job in adelaide I have got 189 grant last year my First entry should be before 14 sept anyone please tell me how easy to get job in adelaide


Why are you going to Adelaide on a 189 visa? Go to a place like Sydney or Melbourne, where job prospects are like 70% more than Adelaide.

If you dont have any relatives/ knowns in Adelaide, its better not to go to Adelaide (My personal experience and advice).

Do explore properly, before making ur decision to go to Australia.

Thanks,


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Why are you going to Adelaide on a 189 visa? Go to a place like Sydney or Melbourne, where job prospects are like 70% more than Adelaide.
> 
> If you dont have any relatives/ knowns in Adelaide, its better not to go to Adelaide (My personal experience and advice).
> 
> ...


Oh okie Thank you for advice


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi , If your passport is recent then they hand it over to you there and then


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Hi , If your passport is recent then they hand it over to you there and then


Yes Christine, have got it renewed recently. However, there has been no police verification for the same.. So im guessing that they wont give it over the counter but might actually send it for verification. Either ways, I can apply for the visa without the PCC at this stage right? PCC and medicals can follow once the case office is allotted? Please do confirm.. Thx a ton


----------



## vrahul1984 (Aug 22, 2015)

I am researching on the properties in Adelaide, as I’m interested in buying a property there. I am looking for the information regarding supermarkets, shopping malls, bus stops, train stations and other basic facilities that are prerogative of the people. I have checked various property reports on different websites and they all seem to have a decent information about the above mentioned facilities.

*Here are the websites that I have gone through so far;*

JLL - Commercial Property

Free Property Reports for All Australia: Commutes, Cafes, Demographics, Zoning, Internet, NAPLAN, Affluence and more!

These sites have covered all the aspects in their own unique way, but I really like the last one, especially *Free Property Reports for All Australia: Commutes, Cafes, Demographics, Zoning, Internet, NAPLAN, Affluence and more!* because they have mentioned the walking distance from Adelaide to the nearest shopping malls, supermarkets, bus stops, train stations and more. Moreover, they have accumulated all the data pertaining to the restaurants and cafes. I really liked how they have bifurcated each and every place and mentioned its details on the website. 

The city scores well in all the aspects, especially in the internet, with the availability of 4G and good broadband speed. I had doubts in my mind initially, but now they all seem to be getting clearer. The websites mentioned above have a major role to play today when someone has to take a look at the area he/she is moving to. I browsed all these websites and therefore, I can now easily move to Adelaide. 

Kindly see the site & revert me back with your views.

Regards !


----------



## M0N (Feb 25, 2015)

vrahul1984 said:


> I am researching on the properties in Adelaide, as I’m interested in buying a property there. I am looking for the information regarding supermarkets, shopping malls, bus stops, train stations and other basic facilities that are prerogative of the people. I have checked various property reports on different websites and they all seem to have a decent information about the above mentioned facilities.
> 
> *Here are the websites that I have gone through so far;*
> 
> ...


This is fantastic info Rahul, thank you so very much. Really appreciate it


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

fla081828 said:


> Hi Rednam,
> 
> We are from Bangalore too  & we (self, husband & 2 children) plan to move September or latest by 1st week of October.
> 
> ...


Hi Maria,

Did you find any university? My daughter, now doing her 12th, needs to join her under graduation in Engineering, but was curious to know how is it out there. Also, how about the fees, I have a 489 so getting suspicious.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations Varun ...So happy for you .. Hope I get teh grant Soon


Thanks you mate


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rani74 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Did you find any university? My daughter, now doing her 12th, needs to join her under graduation in Engineering, but was curious to know how is it out there. Also, how about the fees, I have a 489 so getting suspicious.
> 
> ...


 Hi Rani, 

I contacted few universities, they advised me to first register in STAT (Special Tertiary Admission Test). I have already registered my daughter. However, awaiting to hear back from them on the dates for the test. Based on the test result, we will get admission. 

Home | Special Tertiary Admissions Test | STAT | ACER 

Hope I have answered your question. 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

fla081828 said:


> Hi Rani,
> 
> I contacted few universities, they advised me to first register in STAT (Special Tertiary Admission Test). I have already registered my daughter. However, awaiting to hear back from them on the dates for the test. Based on the test result, we will get admission.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks so much Maria. Any information regarding the fees? As I hold a 489 (provisional visa) am getting very apprehensive about the money that I may need to pay! But for PR yours should be free education.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

*First Time Adelaide Movers*

Hi ALL,

Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:

1. Land in Adelaide with atleast 10 to 15 grand
2. Open up a bank account thats very simple walk into the bank with passport and visa papers and they will take care.
3. Do get a drivers lincense from you country of origin as it is valid if u are a TR
4. If you dont have a place to live get into a hotel for a couple of days if you want something cheap go to backpackers hotel they are very cheap
5. Most importantly get on gumtree.com and look for apartments and try to get to posts by owner so u can get an apartment quickly.
6. Get lots of clothes as clothes and shoes are expensive here.
7. Getting utensils to cook is advisable but u can get all kitchen items from Kmart for less then $100
8. Go to places like salvos to get used furniture or buy new from ikea depends on ur capability
9. Get a car soon - will need it for sure - u can get a decent car for 1500 or less/more depends on ur capability
10. JOB - the most important part - if u are an IT guy u can get a job quickly if not it will be a bit difficult. But watever ur field be make sure you start looking into seek.com so u will know how job market is.
11. If ur field has less jobs than look for jobs in:
Call centers - 22/hr
Kmart, coles, am/pm, on the run, foodland - cashier jobs - 18/20 hr

Well ideally if u are coming with family with all ur bills u need 2000/month to live in adelaide.

Let me know if u have more queries.

Goodluck 
Zulfikar Adenwala


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:
> 
> ...


Hey zulfikar,

Thats so nice of you! Just one question, what does 10 to 15 grand mean? 

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

1oooo dollars to 15000 dollars (Aus)


----------



## ronithind (Aug 31, 2015)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:
> 
> ...


Hi Zulfikar, 
First if all, thank you very much for the list of things. It's very helpful. And if you don't mind could you suggest what sort of cars that I should look for if I'm looking to buy under 2k, and are there any dealerships that we could go to or is it via gumtree and also what are the costs that we would have to bare after buying the car, rego, insurance etc.
I know it's a long list of questions but I would appricing if you could help me out bit to figure them out. 

Cheers!


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

U r most welcome Rohit
For cars gumtree is the best option 
You will.find alot of dealers but they are never near and will be expensive
Cars.like 2000 camry/corolla/civic/elantra around 175000 to 200000 km are good options
For Rego - Registration its $180/3months
Insurance will be around $35-40/month

Also I would advice dont buy a car unless u r in absolute need.It's you are financially sound than life is easy with a car if not buses are very cheap to ride as well

Cheers
ZULFIKAR


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

zulfikar72 said:


> U r most welcome Rohit
> For cars gumtree is the best option
> You will.find alot of dealers but they are never near and will be expensive
> Cars.like 2000 camry/corolla/civic/elantra around 175000 to 200000 km are good options
> ...



Hi Zulfikar,

I appreciate your posts which are giving good Idea about establishing In Adelaide.

I am gone through many websites like for home realestate.com and was looking many areas according to Indian Grocery stores. 

Please suggest me most preferred and livable area on rent with good job opportunity.

I also want to know about Job opportunity, What about woolsworth, coles and k mart job ? Is it easy to get or need to struggle like other jobs. 

I heard that need to be prepared for any kind of jobs to ease your new establishment and you can find suitable jobs in your field 

Thanks for In advance for your valuable reply
Varun


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hii Varun
First of all I would suggest start looking at gumtree.com for accomodation. Its easier n quicker to find apartments there.
Secondly dont worry much about Indian groceries much as there are stores evrywhere in Adelaide.
As for the areas below list will help.u

1. Richmond
2. Kuralta Park
3. Hilton
4. Prospect
5. Cambelltown
6. Seaton
7. Keswick


For jobs yes Woolworths, Kmart and coles might have jobs but not that easy to.get them as they take time to process. But Call centers are good option if u are fluent with the language.

By the way what is your current work background. If its easy to get job around here.


Cheers
Zulfikar


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hii Varun
> First of all I would suggest start looking at gumtree.com for accomodation. Its easier n quicker to find apartments there.
> Secondly dont worry much about Indian groceries much as there are stores evrywhere in Adelaide.
> As for the areas below list will help.u
> ...


Hello Zulfikar,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I have some areas in my mind and you have suggested besides suburbs so no worries about it. It means I am on right track.

My work background is stock market. I am working as a dealer (Stock broker) in Indian stock market and I have also started to study Australian stock market and there is downwards from last few quarters.

I was looking such areas for establish my family which are as below

1) Plympton
2) Payneham
3) Goodwood
4) Firle
5) Klemzig
6) Flinders Park
7) glandore
8) Cumberland part

Surrounding suburbs according to property 

I heard that we need some strong references to get job in retail (Woolworths and coles and others).

If you have some resume and CV forma of regarding my profession so please let me know . I heard that it is different format than our Indian Format.

Thanks mate
Varun


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hii Varun
> First of all I would suggest start looking at gumtree.com for accomodation. Its easier n quicker to find apartments there.
> Secondly dont worry much about Indian groceries much as there are stores evrywhere in Adelaide.
> As for the areas below list will help.u
> ...


Extremely helpful! Thanks so much


----------



## ronithind (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Zulfikar,

Thank you very much for those info. Actually the requirement of a car for me would be with the nature of the survival job that Im gonna go and how far I am from it. However I also considered the option of renting a car for about 1-2 months till I settle down and try for a better car over 5k rather than the less than 3k option, just to be on the safe side.
After hearing what you've said, I think its worth it to buy a car after seeing whats what and then plan from that point onward.
Thanks again for the info.
Cheers..


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I will be moving to Adelaide in two weeks from India. 

Please let me know If any WhatsApp group I can pm my number. 

What is the best way to get temporary accommodation when I land we are family of three with one 3 year old kid? 

What is the best way to get rented accommodation if I don't yet have a job as I read that u need to show pay slip and give references to rent an apartment long term? 

Best sites to look for jobs?

Average monthly expense in adelaide for a family of three? 

Is opening bank account online from india good? will I be able to transfer money to this account from india before I arrive? 

Thank you in advance.


----------

